# UAE Driving License Transfer



## rutherford

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your info, I've been keenly reading all your posts.

One question I still have is about transfering a drivers license to a UAE license without having to take lessons and a test there. Specifically can this be done if the license and passport are from different countries BUT both countries are on the magic list of EU/North America/GCC countries which can transfer licenses. In particular I am a Brit with a US license.

I have read a lot of people saying that this is not possible and some people saying it is sometimes possible. However I found this written /snip (Apologies the forum won't allow me to directly post this URL, so I have broken it up with a space...) Most of the posts saying that this is _not_ possible pre-date this announcement.

_Update 05 August 2009: A UAE traffic department representative (Ali Mohammed Al Jasem from the Dubai RTA driver's licence department?) was interviewed on the Dubai Eye radio station, and during the show said that a citizen of one of the driving licence exchange countries could freely exchange their license even if it was from a different country, as long as it was from one of the countries on the list. Citizens of countries not on the list could not exchange a licence even if the licence was from a driving licence exchange country._

Therefore I would appreciate it if anyone has any *first hand, definite, recent knowledge* about this.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## qetadgzcb

In my opinion, the easiest way to get the *correct *answer to your question is to ask RTA.. You can call them on 800 9090 and get to licensing services to inquire about this. The staff is quite competent so I'm sure they'll be able to answer you easily..

Cheers!



rutherford said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks for all your info, I've been keenly reading all your posts.
> 
> One question I still have is about transfering a drivers license to a UAE license without having to take lessons and a test there. Specifically can this be done if the license and passport are from different countries BUT both countries are on the magic list of EU/North America/GCC countries which can transfer licenses. In particular I am a Brit with a US license.
> 
> I have read a lot of people saying that this is not possible and some people saying it is sometimes possible. However I found this written dubaifaqs. com/driving-licence-exchange-uae.php (Apologies the forum won't allow me to directly post this URL, so I have broken it up with a space...) Most of the posts saying that this is _not_ possible pre-date this announcement.
> 
> _Update 05 August 2009: A UAE traffic department representative (Ali Mohammed Al Jasem from the Dubai RTA driver's licence department?) was interviewed on the Dubai Eye radio station, and during the show said that a citizen of one of the driving licence exchange countries could freely exchange their license even if it was from a different country, as long as it was from one of the countries on the list. Citizens of countries not on the list could not exchange a licence even if the licence was from a driving licence exchange country._
> 
> Therefore I would appreciate it if anyone has any *first hand, definite, recent knowledge* about this.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


----------



## zin

Before I got a UAE license I called the RTA up and asked them if I could drive my wife's car on my UK license + International license. They responded to me on the phone confirming who is allowed and who isn't in that specific scenario. 

Just give them a call and ask:

+971 4 2844444 or 8009090


----------



## jason359

If you find out, can you please post the answer - my wife is in the same boat. Thanks.


----------



## B-Bear

*UK licence to UAE licence*



jason359 said:


> If you find out, can you please post the answer - my wife is in the same boat. Thanks.


My wife and I arrived in June last year from UK and we just went for an eye test (any optician it seems), advised the eye test was so we could transfer driving licence. Then went to a RTA office (upstairs in CoOp Al Wasl road - no-one in there), with our UK 2 part driving licence, and UAE resident visa, filled in a form, paid around AED 260.00 and obtained our driving licence - They even take your photo there and then which appears on the licence. - Easy Peasy. You just need to check to see if US licence is on the preferential list. I'd be surprised if it wasn't. - good luck


----------



## Moe78

Yes it is but what he is referring to is whether what the OP mentioned is true. That people who are citizens of one of those preferential countries can transfer a license they posses that is from another country which is on that preferential list. Previously there was no mention of that which is why he quoted a source saying that it can be done but knowing the UAE, it's hard to know the full facts and even what has been made law takes time to come into effect.

Unlike your situation, he is a UK citizen with a US driving license not a UK one so it may be harder or may not make a difference. Good to know you can still transfer the licence over, they keep saying things will change then saying they won't so it can be frustrating.


----------



## stewart

It must be ok because one of my partners in crime out here has a UK passport but an Australian drivers licence.
He had no problems whats so ever.


----------



## Maz25

stewart said:


> It must be ok because one of my partners in crime out here has a UK passport but an Australian drivers licence.
> He had no problems whats so ever.


Technically, the RTA says that it's not allowed but it really depends on who you meet. I know people who got turned away and I also know people who managed to swap their license without so much as a raised eyebrow!

I tried to swap my UK license and that was a no-go! Must have said the wrong thing!


----------



## amik

B-Bear said:


> My wife and I arrived in June last year from UK and we just went for an eye test (any optician it seems), advised the eye test was so we could transfer driving licence. Then went to a RTA office (upstairs in CoOp Al Wasl road - no-one in there), with our UK 2 part driving licence, and UAE resident visa, filled in a form, paid around AED 260.00 and obtained our driving licence - They even take your photo there and then which appears on the licence. - Easy Peasy. You just need to check to see if US licence is on the preferential list. I'd be surprised if it wasn't. - good luck


I thought you also needed an NOC from your sponsor? I got my eye test but was waiting on NOC before going to RTA. Guess I just go there? You also need to get an NOC for a bank account, correct?


----------



## Isa123

amik said:


> I thought you also needed an NOC from your sponsor? I got my eye test but was waiting on NOC before going to RTA. Guess I just go there? You also need to get an NOC for a bank account, correct?


Yes, you also need a NOC. I just swaped my license two weeks ago. First went to the translation service (40 AED) with passport, drivers license, 2 pics and NOC, then for the eye exam (100 AED), then to actual RTA counter (410 AED), then picture taken, wait 5 minutes (it was pretty empty), done.


----------



## amik

Isa123 said:


> Yes, you also need a NOC. I just swaped my license two weeks ago. First went to the translation service (40 AED) with passport, drivers license, 2 pics and NOC, then for the eye exam (100 AED), then to actual RTA counter (410 AED), then picture taken, wait 5 minutes (it was pretty empty), done.


Even for US license (no translation needed) ?


----------



## Jynxgirl

As long as your dl and your passport match, and you are part of the privileged passport holders, you are fine. It is when they dont match you will run into problems.


----------



## Isa123

amik said:


> Even for US license (no translation needed) ?


As long as the US is on the list of countries that can swap without a test, yes, but I don't know all countries by heart  And the translation is needed no matter what I think, as long as your license is not in Arabic you need the translation I believe.


----------



## amik

Isa123 said:


> As long as the US is on the list of countries that can swap without a test, yes, but I don't know all countries by heart  And the translation is needed no matter what I think, as long as your license is not in Arabic you need the translation I believe.


Oh I know I don't need to take a test, my question was whether I need to bring in an NOC from my sponsor. I'd rather not wait for them to give me that...


----------



## Isa123

amik said:


> Oh I know I don't need to take a test, my question was whether I need to bring in an NOC from my sponsor. I'd rather not wait for them to give me that...


Again yes, as I said before, you need a NOC.


----------



## rutherford

*Answer*

Thanks for your help everyone. I took the advice of some of the posters and gave the RTA a call. It seems that if the passport country and the license country are both on the list then the license can be transferred easily. Good news for me!


----------



## gurromat

*%100 confirmed.*



rutherford said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. I took the advice of some of the posters and gave the RTA a call. It seems that if the passport country and the license country are both on the list then the license can be transferred easily. Good news for me!


My wife just did this last week - US passport, Irish driver's licence - no problems at all getting a UAE licence.


----------



## regilito

*Can i exchange my Saudi,Oman & Canadian License w/ UAE License?*

Can i exchange my Saudi,Oman & Canadian License w/ UAE License?
I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada. 

Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?
I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada. 

Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?


----------



## rsinner

regilito said:


> Can i exchange my Saudi,Oman & Canadian License w/ UAE License?
> I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada.
> 
> Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?
> I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada.
> 
> Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?


Same question, many threads. Doesnt help anyone


----------



## dizzyizzy

regilito said:


> Can i exchange my Saudi,Oman & Canadian License w/ UAE License?
> I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada.
> 
> Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?
> I'm moving to Dubai and I'm a Permanent Resident in Canada and not yet citizen, i have 4 driving license in diff. countries such as; Philippines,Oman, Saudi and Canada.
> 
> Can i exchange one of them with the UAE License?


No, you can not. Passport and license need to match as is been said many times before. If you are on a Philippines pasport you will have to undergo driving lessons.


----------



## regilito

dizzyizzy said:


> No, you can not. Passport and license need to match as is been said many times before. If you are on a Philippines pasport you will have to undergo driving lessons.


Is it possible for me to take the driving test directly at least?


----------



## sabfrance

dizzyizzy said:


> No, you can not. Passport and license need to match as is been said many times before. If you are on a Philippines pasport you will have to undergo driving lessons.


Can you please clarify - do the license and passport have to be issued by the same country?

I have an NZ passport but Australian and Californian driving licenses.

Thanks.


----------



## sabfrance

Jynxgirl said:


> As long as your dl and your passport match, and you are part of the privileged passport holders, you are fine. It is when they dont match you will run into problems.


Jynxy - by match do you mean issued by the same country?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Yes I meant they have to be the same. There are people who have gotten away with having a dl from one of the special privilege countries and having a passport of the same, and getting a uae passport. It depends on the persons mood at the counter. Be very very nice.


----------



## gurromat

Jynxgirl said:


> Yes I meant they have to be the same. There are people who have gotten away with having a dl from one of the special privilege countries and having a passport of the same, and getting a uae passport. It depends on the persons mood at the counter. Be very very nice.


I read that the head of the RTA said that this is not the case (that as long as you have a licence and passport from the listed privileged nations you can exchange your licence for a UAE one - both passport and licence must be on the list)

As I mentioned earlier on this thread, my wife has just exchanged her Irish licence (US passport holder) for a UAE licence, there were no questions asked at the time.

I am sure it is the sort of thing that can be subject to the whim of the individual behind the counter at the time though!


----------



## dizzyizzy

gurromat said:


> I read that the head of the RTA said that this is not the case (that as long as you have a licence and passport from the listed privileged nations you can exchange your licence for a UAE one - both passport and licence must be on the list)
> 
> As I mentioned earlier on this thread, my wife has just exchanged her Irish licence (US passport holder) for a UAE licence, there were no questions asked at the time.
> 
> I am sure it is the sort of thing that can be subject to the whim of the individual behind the counter at the time though!


Exactly, is very much up to the mood of the person at the counter, like much in Dubai really!!

Just to give newbies an idea of how unpredictable this process can be, here are just a few examples of licenses + passports and the outcome, these are people I know personally:

Mexican Passport + USA & UK license = No joy
British Passport + Bermuda license = No
Jordanian Passport + UK license = No

(see, mostly a combination of 1 lucky country and 1 unlucky country)

Then:

Spanish passport + UK license = yes
Irish passport + UK license = yes

(Both lucky countries, so no issues there, although officially, passport and license don't match. If this is your case, please give it a go as you might get lucky,, and even try going back if the first time doesn't work)

And finally, the aberrations!!!:

Indian license + Canadian passport = Yes (I don't know how he was able to get away with this one!)
Russian license + Dutch passport = Yes but I suspect some wasta was involved.
Qatari license + USA passport = Yes no questions asked***
USA license + Canadian passport = Yes 

Please note that in both cases of the people with Canadian passports, this was before the new visa restrictions on Canada were imposed.

So as you can see is quite unpredictable as most things in the UAE so if you have at least one document from the lucky countries you may want to try your luck at the RTA a couple of times, you never know.



***In this particular case I am a bit doubtful as in believing him or not because he's a notorious liar, lol. But in any case, I'd thougth I'd add it for the sake of giving examples.

I also forgot to add on the list of no joys: Philipiness Passport + UK License.


----------



## gurromat

dizzyizzy said:


> So as you can see is quite unpredictable as most things in the UAE so if you have at least one document from the lucky countries you may want to try your luck at the RTA a couple of times, you never know.


It looks to me that it is actually quite predictable - if you have a licence and passport from the "list" then you can expect your licence to be transferred. If either your licence or your passport are not on the list then you will be very lucky to have your licence transferred but it looks like it's at least worth a try.

In my wife's case, there was none of the head scratching or tut-tutting that you would expect in the case of a rule being bent (if only slightly) so I'm inclined to believe that it is policy to accept non-matching documents. As usual for the region, being European/US and white seems to also be a significant factor.


----------

